# Thru-bolts for Treehouse?



## eauque (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am building a treehouse for the girl in our Rain Tree. I have placed a 3/8" bolt thru the trunk of the tree as an anchor for a floor joist.

Now, I am worried that I may have done something bad by putting the bolt through the trunk. The bolt itself is Zinc plated. Will this cause any issues with the tree? Should I seal the ends of the hole somehow?

Also, when it comes time to remove the treehouse in a few years, should I leave the bolt or plug the hole in some way?

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## treeseer (Feb 14, 2009)

maybe, no and no.


----------



## elmtree (Feb 17, 2009)

eauque said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am building a treehouse for the girl in our Rain Tree. I have placed a 3/8" bolt thru the trunk of the tree as an anchor for a floor joist.
> 
> ...



ISA has a book you can buy for cabling a tree that may be helpful. Make sure the tree house does not touch the tree in anyway. once the bolt is installed it can not be removed, so when you remove the tree house cut off the bolts close to the tree without touching the bark and let it heal.


----------

